
Black Hat Recruiter Tactics - conesus
http://blog.nahurst.com/black-hat-recruiter-tactics
======
tbgvi
A friend just had this happen at his consulting company:

"Discrediting an employee's current company - Black hat recruiters will
contact an employed potential candidate and tell them that their current
company is in a precarious financial state and offer to find the employee
another job. Black hat recruiters will even do this to employees of their own
clients."

He let one of his employees go and they went to a recruiter to find a new job.
Next thing you know, everyone at the company was getting called by him saying
they were in financial trouble and that he could find them work.

A few days later he calls my friend up and says "I know you've been losing a
few employees, I think I have some good candidates if you're hiring."

From my dealings with recruiters, this is almost standard practice.

------
stuartk
I'm based in the UK, and last year spent a couple months dealing with
recruiters whilst trying to find a new position.

I dealt with several companies, and got several job interviews. All the
positions were as described, and I never got any nasty shocks.

I may just have been lucky, but is anyone from the UK coming across these
shady recruiter tactics, or is the problem US centric?

~~~
nodata
I personally suspect several job offers I have recently been asked to apply
for (this is in Europe) do not actually exist, the sole purpose being to get
hold of well-qualified candidates' CVs.

~~~
wyclif
Yes, CV harvesting is still going strong. I think your suspicions are well-
founded, even if you're fortunate enough to never have been exploited that
way.

------
AgentConundrum
_Nothing's worse than getting to an interview and finding out that you know
COBOL from the hiring manager reading it off your resume._

This is true, especially since I _do_ know COBOL...

------
gunmetal
I thought this would be about getting a job doing black hat
programming...bummed when it wasn't

